# A random image from my last Iwagumi.



## Mark Evans (16 Jul 2011)

As the title suggests, an image   

I often go back over older photos, and find one or 2 that i like. This is one.


----------



## Sentral (15 Aug 2011)

I love this one! Great sense of intricacy. Could you link to your main journal?


----------



## JEK (15 Aug 2011)

Great photo, Mark! The barbs are perfectly placed in the photo, gathering between the rocks. They must be well-trained.


----------



## GillesF (23 Aug 2011)

Rasbora, great fish!


----------

